# Storage Survey



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

*Storage*​
*How Far From Home IN TIME Do You Store Your Trailer?*

Store At Home11963.64%Less Than 5 Minutes168.56%More Than 5 Less Than 10 Minutes2211.76%More Than 10 Less Than 30 Minutes2010.70%More Than 30 Less Than 1 Hour31.60%One Hour or More73.74%

*How Far From Home IN MILES Do You Store Your Trailer?*

Store At Home11963.64%Less Than 5 Miles3016.04%More than 5 Miles to 10 Miles2111.23%More than 10 Miles to 30 Miles94.81%More than 30 Miles to 60 Miles31.60%60 Miles or More52.67%


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How accessible is your trailer to you? In Atlanta storage is prohibitively expensive ($45 Per Month and Up for a 28 Footer) so we use our Camping Club Facility, an hour away from the house.

Reverie


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

We have a plethora of storage options here, just a matter of shopping around. If I didn't have a huge spruce in my yard, I would utilize the rv parking the city says I have.

I payed for 12 months in advance and got two extra for free. Only downer is my OB is on the other side of town so not exactly convient to get to.

Lance


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I guess I am one of the lucky ones. We park it next to the house.

Leon


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm very fortunate to be able to store mine at home. Had a big, long, drawn out battle with the town (basically an HOA) in order to be able to store it here - which I eventually won out. But, $45.00 a month sounds like a dream compared to what you would pay around here. Starts at $120.00 per month up to a 30 foot trailer. Over 30 is very difficult to find.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

$45 is really cheap for around here. I'd say the average is $110-$125

I just happen to score a site in my neighborhood yesterday.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=13743&hl=


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I live in Costa Mesa, CA and my TT is stored in a lot behind Anaheim Stadium. This is a 13 minute drive for me on an average traffic day (or night). Rush hour would make it an hour trip.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am one of those lucky ones as well, store in the back yard!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We are also lucky to be able to store ours at home.







I'm so glad we moved out of the city!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

At home with hookups here


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We have ours at an RV storage facility about 25 minutes from home. There is another one about 10-15 minutes away, but they were $30/month more and not near as nice.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mine is stored next to the house, with full hook ups.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Covered storage facility about 15 minutes (across town). $70/month. There are a couple cheaper, but not nearly as spacious; only one other covered.

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I am lucky to store it at my brothers for the winter. Once it's camping season though it is in my driveway.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kept the Outback on the side of the house, new storage lot opened just down the street less then 5 minutes from a house. No way could I back the Raptor on the side of the house, but the Winnebago might fit. But we're only paying like $35/month for the storage lot now.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> but the Winnebago might fit.


So, Y-Guy, since when did you trade the Raptor for the Class A I see in your signature?

Nice RV!

Mark


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

HOA rules say I can't store at home for more than 24 hours. We used a storage yard @ 3 miles form the house. $30.00 / month


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I store mine in a lot within 5 miles of home for $25 month. The lot is well lit and sits next door to a residential area. The lot is protected with a high chain link fence rimmed with barbed-wire and for the second winter in a row units are being broken into and electronics like TVs, Radios and speakers stolen.

So far my Outback has been spared. I also understand break-ins are occuring in other lots around town. We have no troubles in the summer because the camper and boat owners are in there at all hours on any given day but during the coldest winter days the bad guys feel free to help themselves.

Maybe I need to consider a space next to the house.

I have read where some areas have RV/Boat/Car Storage Condos. They are basically like the self storage units but you own your unit. Do any of you have these near you?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We're very fortunate to be able to store ours at home. Just water and electric here for now...a sewer hookup is only in my dreams at the moment. Hmmm, is that a strange thing for a girl to dream about?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

mswalt said:


> So, Y-Guy, since when did you trade the Raptor for the Class A I see in your signature?










We made the deal in December. We'd toyed around with it for a while, never could find the just right unit or the right deal. Actually had sort of given pp the idea of a change, then our dealer called and said they were really willing to deal. Was able to trade in the Raptor and F350, pull equity out to buy a Jeep Liberty and get the motorhome. We really like the rig, and with the bunkbeds we don't end up taking the couch & dinette up and down every night for sleeping space too.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kenstand said:


> I have read where some areas have RV/Boat/Car Storage Condos. They are basically like the self storage units but you own your unit. Do any of you have these near you?


Garage Town just opened up here, but starting prices for a 16x40 are $58,000 - I think I'll stick to $35/month for now.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We are also fortunate enough to have our OB at the house. The DH has also mentioned some day installing a full hook up as well.









Tami


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Mine is stored right out front, I'll I need to do is look out the window and I can see it


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

One of the reasons we plan to move this summer, I want a bigger house and RV storage at home.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I store mine at my brothers excating company yard. Rent is a case or two of beer every time I stop by. Good deal if you can get it.







I stop by to pay the rent and help use it up whenever I can.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I know it's very mixed on this, but I wonder how many people use covered vs. non-covered storage. I have paid for covered storage for both Outbacks. I figure that the little extra each month I spend to keep it from out of the year round elements will help it's lifespan and hold it's value.....Thoughts?


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

$10 a month in a doubly secured area about 5.17 miles from home. I paid a year in advance and the rent ceases in the summer when I have it at home. Ah, such a deal







.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TrippHammer said:


> $10 a month in a doubly secured area about 5.17 miles from home. I paid a year in advance and the rent ceases in the summer when I have it at home. Ah, such a deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one kick b*tt deal.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> $45.00 a month sounds like a dream compared to what you would pay around here.


Exactly! I'd kill to find $45/Mo. around here! As it is, I pay $85/Month for covered, secured storage at a lot about 20 minutes from home.

Next house will be acreage with room to store on site. As I figure it, over the course of a 30 year mortgage, reapplying that $85/Month towards the mortgage, equates to about another $16,000 worth of buying power. That will buy about 1/3 to 1/2 acre where I am looking. Not bad for something that is only going to take up about 300 square feet of it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

$45 .. I wish. First place I looked was $132 /month.







I had hoped to park in the common RV lot. But the HOA has a 19' limit.







Found a lot with *no* break-ins in over 9 years for $65/ mo.









Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our outback is parked right along the side of the house
About 15 feet from the back door

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Our Outback stay right beside our house









I made a storage pad from interlock bricks

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup. Count us among the lucky. We get to see Puff every morning and evening as she sleeps about 30' from the backdoor.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Need I say more
















John


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

another one of the lucky, 30 amp connection and water, can pull up to the front of the yard and hit the sewer cleanout.

Looks like I just turned 100.

MK


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Need I say more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you decide which one to take out? Flip a coin?
Either side would be a winner


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We are in a covered storage space, about 10 min away from our house, $80 per month. It has great security and an on-site, resident manager. Our covenants don't allow storage at the house, and we don't have room anyway.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Need I say more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you decide which one to take out? Flip a coin?
Either side would be a winner








[/quote]

I say he just moves to Texas and pulls both at the same time...


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Since we've only had our outback since Nov and we had a pop up before, the space on the side of the house behind our fence was not long enough for the OB. So, DH just finished moving the gate farther out so our OB can fit. This is one reason why we bought the 21rs. We did not want to pay at least $100/month for storage around here. DH wants to put hookups on the side, but that is another mod.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

One reason I have a 21 and not a bigger one is because it fits in the backyard.


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

When we retired we left the city (Dallas) and got far, far away. For the past 10 years we have lived in the boonies where it is 7 mile to go buy a jug of milk and bread. We have had 4 different RV during that time and all were parked right here at home. Right now the OB is even hooked up to its own Dish Network system and a super place for an undisturbed nap if needed. If either one of us has something going on and the other does not want to be involved it is a great escape. Also we live far enough south that winter does not interfer with too much. Out of the city and an Outback ready to go. What more can money buy?


----------



## Toolmaan (Jan 11, 2007)

Well I guess I am lucky. Our Outback and boat are in covered storage and for both of tehm I only pay $40 per month. The storage is 40 foot deep so teh Outback fits and the 14 ft aluminum fishing boat on a trailer fits at an angle. This is basically pole barn storage, the front is open but this is in a secured area, locked up with about a 8 ft chain link fence with barb wire. 
This place also offers outside storage for only $15.00 per month. I have been really pleased and enver had any problems, been using this storage facility for about 6 months, we used to keep our starcraft travel trailer in there boefore we got the Outback.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We are lucky and have ours parked next to the house.








This was my first priority when we bought our house. Is there room to park the toys. Another reason we bought outside city limits, no parking restrictions.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Reverie said:


> How accessible is your trailer to you? In Atlanta storage is prohibitively expensive ($45 Per Month and Up for a 28 Footer) so we use our Camping Club Facility, an hour away from the house.
> 
> Reverie


Step out onto the back patio and there she is sitting in the backyard


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

we actually winterize and store it at a friends barn for the winter months. in the summer, it sits in the driveway packed up and ready to go. friday after work, we can hop in and take off for a weekend with only a quick stop at the grocery/liquor







store on the way out of town.

scott


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> We have a plethora of storage options here, just a matter of shopping around. If I didn't have a huge spruce in my yard, I would utilize the rv parking the city says I have.
> 
> I payed for 12 months in advance and got two extra for free. Only downer is my OB is on the other side of town so not exactly convient to get to.
> 
> Lance


Cut down the spruce.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

When my DW







and I decided to buy a camper, the first consideration was if we could store it at the house. Our city only requires that any RV (boat, camper, motorhome, etc.)must be stored behind the front corner of the house, and be in a fenced yard.

So that's where our 21RS is parked. If we had to rent a storage space for the camper, we would not have purchased it.

Dan


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

At least we live in the county, so there aren't any restrictions, (at least none enforced). Mine is 20-25 steps out the back door. Wish I had more time to spend in it.

Dave


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Store at home. Have an acre so there is a place for the camper; next to the boat which is next to the shed, which is next to the property line. Here's a picture.








david


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> At least we live in the county, so there aren't any restrictions, (at least none enforced). Mine is 20-25 steps out the back door. Wish I had more time to spend in it.
> 
> Dave


No problem Dave. Just tick off Pat and I'm sure she would be happy for you to spend more time in it...

















Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm thankful to have my baby right beside my house, just where she belongs.














I enjoy knowing she's safe and sound, with the bad boy truck keeping watch over her.








Tidefan, I think that's a great idea to keep the OB in covered storage, and well worth it to protect it. How're things coming along at your household?? I hope everything's going fine with the little one on the way!!








Darlene


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

We keep ours at home under a lean-to. I built this detached garage primarily for the outback and our boat. It gives me great peace of mind knowing it only gets rained on while we are actually camping. The lean-to for the Outback is 12x32. It is wide enough to swing the door completely open if I park it close enough to the poles on the other side.


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We have ours stored at home in the shed...it wasn't easy as we had to take off the A/C unit and do some major moving around of equipment.







We feel it will add to the long term value of our investment and keep the critters out as well. We also have the option of loading it up with out weather issues. Teri


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

We store ours in a security lot - $44/mo. Does anybody cover theirs? We are in Indiana and were wondering about a cover.

4beeps


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

We keep ours in a storage lot about six miles from home, $35/mo, where it has already been broken into once. Our last tt was a Hi-lo that fit behind and below the fence at home. I do miss those days having the tt at home, but not the Hi-lo!
John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We keep ours at home with 30 amp hookup. No water or sewer, but have hoses, and a sewer cleanout.

Since our lot is 60w x 240 it is about 125-150 feet from the back door. We can visit any time we want.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The Past:

During camping season...I usually kept it on the driveway if going somewhere soon, or maintaining it. I kept an RV storage lot space, and could run it out (20 miles) whenever I wanted it out of the driveway.
The lot was on a completely fenced in Military Base, guarded by Police with automatic weapons, grenades, and attack dogs. On that fenced in base, there is a fenced in RV storage lot. That's where I've kept it since 2002. Never a security problem. (go figure) It all came at the bargain price of $5 per month.

The Present:
As you might know, this coming season we've rented a seasonal camping space at a nearby resort. It's a wooded area adjacent to a large lake. We are allowed to park the RV there, and leave it all year. No extra charge...other than the yearly fee. No fences, but it's owners live on the premisis. It's about 55 miles from home, and not guarded like it once was...and that makes me a little nervous. The owner says they've never had any security problems out there...but that doesn't mean it can't happen...if you know what I mean. (crossing fingers)

The nice thing is...there are a lot of trailers to choose from before they get to mine....which really doesn't have much to steal inside it anyway.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

UPDATE!
Looking for a new house, today. NO RVs allowed unless they are in enclosed building. OK. Scratch that off my list.........I'll KEEP my money and stay where I'm at until I find somewhere I can STILL keep my OB.......even tho I LOVED





















, I mean REALLY loved














the house!







Just gotta find one without HOA!!







If my OB's not welcome, I'm not either!!








Darlene


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

We store right next to the garage on a paved part of the driveway. Saw the post above re: the HOA and have to tell you about our "letter". We do not have a HOA in our neighborhood but there are "covenants" on the properties. We borought home our 1st camper and parked it next to the garage. Three days later someone anonomously mailed a copy of the covenants to us with certain parts highlighted. However, the hightlighted areas didn't even apply to campers! DUH! So, it has been a running joke in the family and with friendly neighbors that we are going to rent it out, make it a MIL apt, have a camper jamboree, etc. LOL! We have several camping friends and we rally at our house on the way to go camping. The first time we went everyone was out in their yards looking and Jim yelled just park 'em anywhere in the yard, no one will mind! Longwinded but a funny story to us nonetheless.









We live in NY and were told if something is done for over a year and the HOA takes no action then that part of the HOA agreement is null and void. Not sure about it but that's what my cousin says and she certainly would know from her neighbors and HOA. THey're a PITA!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, Irene.
Unfortunately, I was told about the covenants before I signed on the dotted line.........SO, it says "no RVs". I'll do without the house....property prices are WAY too high around here, anyway, as we're becoming the "new Florida" with condos, townhouses, etc., going up everywhere. THIS subdivision was out in the county, so I figured no problem. WRONG! We were featured in a nationwide publication as a wonderful retirement community. Reason they want to come here? Not so much traffic, reasonable prices, good location. However, with all the development, and them wanting to put an interstate through here, and we already have US 84, US 319 and US 19 intersecting here, old folks aren't gonna wanta retire here, very long!!
Glad you got yours parked by your house. Put in a 30 AMP plug-in and you're good to go!!
Darlene








PS Beautiful pups!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Well, Irene.
> Unfortunately, I was told about the covenants before I signed on the dotted line.........SO, it says "no RVs". I'll do without the house....property prices are WAY too high around here, anyway, as we're becoming the "new Florida" with condos, townhouses, etc., going up everywhere. THIS subdivision was out in the county, so I figured no problem. WRONG! We were featured in a nationwide publication as a wonderful retirement community. Reason they want to come here? Not so much traffic, reasonable prices, good location. However, with all the development, and them wanting to put an interstate through here, and we already have US 84, US 319 and US 19 intersecting here, old folks aren't gonna wanta retire here, very long!!
> Glad you got yours parked by your house. Put in a 30 AMP plug-in and you're good to go!!
> Darlene
> ...


I solved this problem by becoming the President of our HOA. Guess what? The rules changed to allow RV's to be stored for up to 7 days without moving.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We store ours next to the house with full hookup. I'd probably be better off if it was stored where I couldn't see it!! It calls to me to hitch up and go.


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

$45 a month is expensive???? That's a steal! Come to Southern Cal, where $140 - $200 month is the norm, with waiting lists.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

This was a point of contention between my husband and I when deciding whether to purchase the trailer... parking fees in north San Diego range from $100-$150 per month. We have a large circular driveway with a 3 car garage, but I did not initially want the trailer parked in the driveway (we don't have a pad on the side of the house). My husband won this battle... the outback is now at home in our driveway, and I have to admit I like the convenience.
Laurie


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

arbee said:


> We keep ours at home under a lean-to. I built this detached garage primarily for the outback and our boat. It gives me great peace of mind knowing it only gets rained on while we are actually camping. The lean-to for the Outback is 12x32. It is wide enough to swing the door completely open if I park it close enough to the poles on the other side.


Very nice!!!! My hazel eyes are currently GREEN!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Funny, in Baltimore, MD I was able to park the Outback next to the house...had a nice pad and everything. In Iowa, I have to park it at a storage lot ($31.80 a month, then in a heated building at the fairgrounds Oct-Apr for $10 a foot in). Kinda backwards I think! I miss having my baby next to the house! It is sitting in the driveway right now while I clean it up, but to it's new home this weekend. Oh well.
Ken


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We store at home with electric and sewer hookups. If we stay at the house (thinking about selling) I plan on building either a shade structure or an additional garage/workshop for it. It is a very spoiled trailer!

Jim and Sandy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

azthroop said:


> We store at home with electric and sewer hookups. If we stay at the house (thinking about selling) I plan on building either a shade structure or an additional garage/workshop for it. It is a very spoiled trailer!
> 
> Jim and Sandy


Why don't you move to north Phoenix and then I can store my Outback at your house too? The place I had mine was convenient but after raising the price again up to $145/month I had to move. It wasn't covered, had no dump station nor air compressor -- nothing. It's now further from home but closer to work and only $60 / month.


----------

